# Wildstar pÃ¼nktlich spielen bei Vorbestellung Ã¼ber amazon?



## Numara (21. Mai 2014)

Hi, habs auf amazon vorbestellt aber bin am Releasetag vielleicht nicht daheim, gibts den Key dann digital/per Mail?
Oder passt die Verpackung in einene Briefkasten?

Ich mag amazon nicht einmal, normal hol ich mir die Spiele immer bei Gamestop oder Saturn, aber da ich von ama... die Vorbestellerboni hab, sollt ich doch auch dann dort bestellen oder?

What shall I do???


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

Numara schrieb:


> Hi, habs auf amazon vorbestellt aber bin am Releasetag vielleicht nicht daheim, gibts den Key dann digital/per Mail?



Nein, gibt es nicht, es sei denn du hättest die "Downloadversion" dort bestellt (die es wohl nicht gibt)



Numara schrieb:


> Oder passt die Verpackung in einene Briefkasten?



Dürfte auf die bestellte Version ankommen. "Normal" sollte als Brief verschickt werden wie DVDs, CDs oder Blue-Rays und die sollten in die meisten Briefkästen passen (wenn der "Schlitz" breit genug ist)

Als Österreicher hab ich bei Amazon immer das Problem, dass "Lieferung am Releasetag" scheinbar heißt, am Tag vorher (oder manchmal am selben Tag) wird es mit der (langsamen und bei Briefen auch nicht nachverfolgbaren) Deutschen Post als Brief versendet... es ist noch keine Sendung am Releastag wirklich da gewesen, frühestens am nächsten Tag (wenn CE und damit als Paket verschickt)


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Als Österreicher hab ich bei Amazon immer das Problem, dass "Lieferung am Releasetag" scheinbar heißt, am Tag vorher (oder manchmal am selben Tag) wird es mit der (langsamen und bei Briefen auch nicht nachverfolgbaren) Deutschen Post als Brief versendet... es ist noch keine Sendung am releastag da gewesen, frühestens am nächsten Tag (wenn CE und damit als Paket verschickt)



Naja, Prime-Kunde, aber ich hatte da auch schon gute Erfahrungen. Meist waren die Spiele spätestens am Release-Tag hier, bei MMOs sogar schon einen Tag vorher. Außer bei Versand steht "Mit Hermes", dann würde ich gleich stornieren.. *g*


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, Prime-Kunde



Das lohnt hier nicht wirklich^^ - voller Preis (wie in DE auch) und im Endeffekt aber nur die Kindle-Bücher-Leihoption nutzbar, denn weder der kostenlose Versand mit Zustellung am nächsten Tag noch das Streaming sind hier möglich (steht aber nur im Kleingedruckten, weshalb übrigens eine Klage wegen "unlauteren Wettbewerbs" angedacht wird)


----------



## Keashaa (21. Mai 2014)

Numara schrieb:


> Hi, habs auf amazon vorbestellt aber bin am Releasetag vielleicht nicht daheim, gibts den Key dann digital/per Mail?
> Oder passt die Verpackung in einene Briefkasten?
> 
> Ich mag amazon nicht einmal, normal hol ich mir die Spiele immer bei Gamestop oder Saturn, aber da ich von ama... die Vorbestellerboni hab, sollt ich doch auch dann dort bestellen oder?
> ...



Also, ich habe Wildstar bei amazon vorbestellt und habe meinen Key sofort per Mail bekommen.


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Also, ich habe Wildstar bei amazon vorbestellt und habe meinen Key sofort per Mail bekommen.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es um den Vorbesteller-Key geht oder um den endgültigen Game-Key


----------



## Keashaa (21. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es um den Vorbesteller-Key geht oder um den endgültigen Game-Key



Der Vorbesteller-Key ist auch nichts anderes als ein vollwertiger Game-Key. Der Lizenzserver erkennt halt, dass es du zusätzlich zur normalen Spiellizenz auch den Zugang zum Betaserver bekommst sowie am Pre-Start teilnehmen darfst.
Alles andere wäre auch sinnlos und schlecht programmiert.


----------



## hockomat (21. Mai 2014)

Ne am Release Tag musst du den CD Key eingeben der der Vollversion beiliegt denn dann verfällt dein Preorder Key aber da es ja nur ne Steelbook Edition und ne Normale gibt sollten die in den Briefkasten passen


----------



## Keashaa (21. Mai 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Ne am Release Tag musst du den CD Key eingeben der der Vollversion beiliegt denn dann verfällt dein Preorder Key aber da es ja nur ne Steelbook Edition und ne Normale gibt sollten die in den Briefkasten passen



Wie schlecht ist das denn?


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2014)

das war aber schon immer so mit headstart keys


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das war aber schon immer so mit headstart keys



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass SW:ToR (?) auch nach Release noch 3 Tage Zeit gegeben hat um den eigentlichen Spielkey zu aktivieren


----------



## hockomat (21. Mai 2014)

Ja gibt kein Game wo du mit dem Preorder Key weiter zocken kannst sonst kannste ja auch einfach das Game stornieren und einfach mit dem vorher versendeten Key weiter spielen wie dumm wäre das erst Oo schließlich bezahlst du bei Amazon erst bei Versendung der Ware .
Ja das ja normal Derulu is halt Kulanz wenn es Engpässe beim Versand gibt aber das man einfach mit nem Headstart Key weiterspielen kann und keinen Vollwertigen Game Key eingeben muss gab es halt nie


----------



## Numara (21. Mai 2014)

Ein Freund von mir hatte Reaper of Souls auch nicht rechtzeitig erhalten, aber das lag nicht an amazon sondern an der Post.
Gelber Zettel im Briefkasten obwohl er Urlaub hatte und extra daheim gewartet hat, das war ein Ärger kann ich euch sagen^^

Ich werde bei amazon stornieren und zu Gamestop gehen.
Ist zwar bisschen Assi aber ich will unbedingt Wildstar spielen))

Oder findet ihr das okay?


----------



## hockomat (22. Mai 2014)

Amazon liefert eigentlich immer Pünktlich da hast du bei Gamestop das Game auch nicht schneller!
Und wenn er nen gelben Zettel im kasten hatte dann wird die Post auch geklingelt haben nur er hat nicht aufgemacht die verteilen ja nicht aus Spaß diese Zettel.


----------



## Numara (22. Mai 2014)

Vorbestellerkey befugt zu 3-Tage Vorabzugang, was mich hoffen lässt dass eben dieser Pre-Key bis zum offiziellen Release Gültigkeit hat.
So wie es bei der RoS CS auch der Fall war.


----------



## hockomat (22. Mai 2014)

Klar hat er bis zum release Gültigkeit und wie so oft bestimmt auch 1-2 Tage drüber wie bei viielen anderen Games auch da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Numara (24. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die Option für die Namensreservierung nicht. 
Ich logge mich also mit meinen Accountdaten auf der offiziellen Seiten ein und wo gehts weiter??

Oder sagt jetzt bloß das geht nicht mitz amazon Pre-Order?


----------



## Moez (24. Mai 2014)

> Dieser Service ist nur bis zum 23. Mai, um 20:59 Uhr MESZ, verfügbar.


siehe News


----------



## Numara (24. Mai 2014)

Moez schrieb:


> siehe News



Hmmmmmmm, da kann man nix machen.....


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2014)

Steht ja auch auf der verlinkten Webseite bzw. in Forum, dass es aktuell nicht geht.



> Allerdings müssen wir die Namensreservierungen zuerst abschalten. Dieses Feature wieder zum Laufen bringen ist unser wichtigstes Anliegen. Wir möchten wirklich nicht, diejenigen unter euch nerven, die einen Charakter- oder Gildennamen sichern wollten.


----------



## Numara (2. Juni 2014)

Hat alles wie am Schnürchen geklappt und ich konnte heute schon meinen Serialcode von der Standartedition eingeben.
Versandt wurde am Samstag.

Viel Spaß allen auf Nexus:-)

Ach und in den Briefkasten hats gut gepasst, war ganz glücklich als ich vom einkaufen zurück kam=))


----------



## hockomat (3. Juni 2014)

Siehste hab ich doch gesagt meins wurde gestern Versand und kommt heute irgendwann an


----------

